# Suspension help..



## gallanalero69 (Jan 20, 2003)

I had a minor snow/curb wreck and was thinking about upgrading while bent things gets fixed.
Where can I buy the H-Sport sway bars? 
Does anyone sell complete Meyle control arm kits for the allroad? 
I was looking at something down these lines:
http://www.blauparts.com/prodd...1%2DB
Are there any other options for control arms?
Thanks
Mycorrado, 2001 Audi allroad.


----------



## gallanalero69 (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Suspension help.. (gallanalero69)*

bump?


----------



## gallanalero69 (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Suspension help.. (gallanalero69)*

Last bump!! Coilover options for the allroad?


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

i posted up a link in another thread. i think it has everything you are looking for. maybe not the control arms.


----------

